# UI doesn't remember folding mirror position



## Rhaekar (Mar 27, 2018)

I manually press the fold mirror button before pulling in to my garage to get the most clearance on both sides since my wife parks in the garage too.

When I pull out of the garage, the UI is always defaulted to "Fold Mirrors" even though they're already folded in. It's a minor annoyance to have to click fold mirrors then unfold but I'm just surprised the UI doesn't know the mirrors current position.


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes I’ve noticed the same. So I just wait for them to unfold at 31 MPH.


----------



## Rhaekar (Mar 27, 2018)

atebit said:


> Yes I've noticed the same. So I just wait for them to unfold at 31 MPH.


I had no idea they did that. I wonder why it won't let you fold or unfold the mirrors manually when the car is moving but it'll do it automatically.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

One other thing mirror-related quirk I discovered is that if you happen to have the car in reverse—like when you're backing out of your driveway and you stop briefly to change a seat or steering wheel setting—and you click "Save" on your driver profile you'll "Save" the mirrors in the tilted down position that the car automatically uses as you back up. After that you have to readjust your mirrors (in park or drive) and then re-Save them.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

John said:


> One other thing mirror-related quirk I discovered is that if you happen to have the car in reverse-like when you're backing out of your driveway and you stop briefly to change a seat or steering wheel setting-and you click "Save" on your driver profile you'll "Save" the mirrors in the tilted down position that the car automatically uses as you back up. After that you have to readjust your mirrors (in park or drive) and then re-Save them.


File a bug with Tesla please.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 4, 2017)

I’d love to see the car use the Homelink GPS data and automatically fold the mirrors when it opens my garage door...

Anyone want to send Elon a tweet? I’m not a Tweeter


----------



## Rhaekar (Mar 27, 2018)

garsh said:


> File a bug with Tesla please.


Where do you file the bug reports?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

BobLoblaw said:


> I'd love to see the car use the Homelink GPS data and automatically fold the mirrors when it opens my garage door...
> 
> Anyone want to send Elon a tweet? I'm not a Tweeter


Send a request to [email protected].


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Rhaekar said:


> Where do you file the bug reports?


From the Model X manual:


> Note: You can also use voice commands to
> provide feedback to Tesla. Say "Note",
> "Report", "Bug note", or "Bug report" followed
> by your brief comments. Model X takes a
> ...


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 4, 2017)

John said:


> Send a request to [email protected].


Done!


----------



## ItsaMeMario (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm having the exact same issue. I do hope for an extra feature when Homelink Auto activates, that it auto-folds the mirrors as well.

I also tried the Bug report via voice, but it kept messing up.


----------



## Falkirk (Mar 5, 2018)

I have a question, since I don't have the car yet to test it, but if backing up can you fold the mirrors in manually? It's going to be a tight fit and it would help. Can you save the setting at that gps location to do this automatically each time?

Thanks


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

John said:


> One other thing mirror-related quirk I discovered is that if you happen to have the car in reverse-like when you're backing out of your driveway and you stop briefly to change a seat or steering wheel setting-and you click "Save" on your driver profile you'll "Save" the mirrors in the tilted down position that the car automatically uses as you back up. After that you have to readjust your mirrors (in park or drive) and then re-Save them.


This is a feature of the car. It will save two settings for the mirror tilt- one for when you are in reverse and one for normal driving.

I find it very useful as I have the mirrors tilted down to see the curb when in reverse, but if the mirror doesn't go back to the "normal" position when you are back in Drive, report it to Tesla as there may be something wrong with the mirror motors.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

Falkirk said:


> I have a question, since I don't have the car yet to test it, but if backing up can you fold the mirrors in manually? It's going to be a tight fit and it would help. Can you save the setting at that gps location to do this automatically each time?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can fold the mirrors in manually while backing up.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Maevra said:


> This is a feature of the car. It will save two settings for the mirror tilt- one for when you are in reverse and one for normal driving.
> 
> I find it very useful as I have the mirrors tilted down to see the curb when in reverse, but if the mirror doesn't go back to the "normal" position when you are back in Drive, report it to Tesla as there may be something wrong with the mirror motors.


Maybe I caught some weird exception, but I was driving down the road with the mirrors pointed at the ground, and I had to totally reset both of them and re-save them. I'll experiment a little to try and figure out what I did that time.


----------

